# Are leylandii poisonous?



## 73luke (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm currently building an outdoor avery to house canaries and finches and the planned area has 2 6ft leylandii in it. Is it OK to leave then in place or will these harm the birds?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

no we've had them for years, never seemec to affect the wild birds


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I've read conflicting things and personally I wouldn't risk it for any bird that is likely to chew like parrots Inc budgies and 'tiels. 
I wouldn't use wild birds as a good example, they learn what isn't safe to chew/eat from an early age, I wouldn't like to say if any of it is instinctive.


----------

